# Why doesn't uber want us to get tips?



## Lamacus Lewis (May 9, 2015)

I just don't understand they have been adding all these new features to the app but they cant add a tipping section what's the big deal. If you drivers get paid a little more we'll be a little less *****y. It's sad that I can go a week without a tip yet I keep hearing customers say "this was the greatest uber ride ever 5 stars. Your awesome 5 stars." Or uber saying that I'm in the top ten percent of drivers here's a virtual trophy that paxs can see and not give two shit about. There ****in competitor even has a tipping section WTF! Then on the Facebook page you can't even mention lyft or tipping or the won't post your comment what's the big ****in deal jus add it.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Make your own tip 101, by Optimus Uber...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/making-your-own-tip-101.34263/


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

It's a control thing for Travis as he thinks he knows all good for everyone.

That's OK, I have started my own control and have started to seriously drive Lyft more...last night 6 rides, 3 hours $100 in my pocket with 15 in tips. Had a pax ping me simultaneously with LYFT & UBER (and I ended up accepting both as I went to hit NAV as the Uber request came in) so I called her and she said she was cancelling Uber. 

I turned off Uber for rest of the night and cleared a cool $100


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

This is why Uber discourages tipping.

The CEO Travis Kalanick says the tipping culture makes people feel awkward and uncomfortable. For example, if there is a tip jar at a coffee shop counter, it makes the customer uncomfortable when they don't want to tip.

Here is where Travis is wrong.... only cheap bastards feel uncomfortable. Normal people don't feel awkward and uncomfortable by our tipping culture, because normal people tip.

In other words, Uber discourages tipping because the CEO is a cheap bastard and assumes everyone feels like he does.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Because they hate you. Here's a tip - find another job. This job isn't right for you. Not enough positive energy.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

5 statrs from PAX is your tip! Duhhh.....

The more 5 stars you get, the more likely you'll keep your J O B!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Because Travis thinks the rates are too high already and he also doesn't want pax to feel pressure to tip


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

TIPS spelled backwards is SPIT, like they do in our faces daily.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

It's because nobody can find anything to say that amounts to a pinch of hist. That's why I write my entertaining stories.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Ha ha! As a moderator I have read so MANY of the same threads you mentioned above. Perhaps we should have a thread drivers could post in called Repetative. Move all those mentioned above there.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Or, better yet...just use the built-in forum feature that auto-populates similar threads when your creating one.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Or, better yet...just use the built-in forum feature that auto-populates similar threads when your creating one.


Ha ha ha! Priceless!


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> 5 statrs from PAX is your tip! Duhhh.....
> 
> The more 5 stars you get, the more likely you'll keep your J O B!


Wait a sec..... you call this a job???


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Let me ask you this...

Would you rather have a tip on one out of 5 rides, or an extra dollar for every ride?

This is what tipping culture does. It allows employers to give you a lower wage and not have to raise prices to meet demand. It artificially sets the break even price between supply and demand lower than it should be and dangles a carrot in front of the driver/server/etc.

Keep fighting for higher fares. As uber loses drivers they will have to respond by increasing rates. They actually do this often as rates fluctuate almost all the time in response to the request/driver ratio. Introduce tipping and drivers will stick around because they "could" make more even though they won't.


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

Amen to tipping... It is true only cheap asses feel bad about tipping.. I wonder if the cheap ass tips people like eating out or valet parking? there are so many things to tip for it is a part of our culture in the US. Travis Kalanick is so wrong about tipping, maybe he is a cheap ass and does not tip. The only thing the is wrong with Uber in general is the tipping. I don't care if the app. has a way to tip, but Uber should be all for tipping. Uber should make it clear that riders should tip the driver if the got good service...


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Because Travis thinks the rates are too high already and he also doesn't want pax to feel pressure to tip


I love how Travis says he uses uber a lot, yeah I bet he only uses uber lux or select or black car. I doubt he ever uses his cheap uberX, I doubt he has ever had to climb into a 2007 Toyota Corolla.

Like if Travis lands in a city that only has uberX and uber XL, he will choose XL or probably hire some private black car service.

Travis should be required to use uberX exclusively.


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

I think Travis Kalanick is a cheap ass.. The thing that really makes you think is the people who don't have alot of money to throw around will tip, and by the way a $2.00 tip is better than nothing..Iam so amazed at how cheap some people are the take a ride with me for 3 or 4 miles and no tip. I could not do that...


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

ray cash said:


> I think Travis Kalanick is a cheap ass.. The thing that really makes you think is the people who don't have alot of money to throw around will tip, and by the way a $2.00 tip is better than nothing..Iam so amazed at how cheap some people are the take a ride with me for 3 or 4 miles and no tip. I could not do that...


Sometimes people ask me on a min fare if I like doing uber, I say yes except the min fares and no tipping option in app. People are like but you get $6 for min fare, I have to explain the breakdown of the min fare and that after SRF and fees I make $3.20 on a min fare, they usually tip but a lot of them say sorry I have no cash. That's why we need a tip option in app.

I wonder how much spit per week Travis enjoys at restaurants from uber drivers that work kitchen/waitstaff. But I bet he still tips them.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Don't forget the f***ing grammer cops, we are whiny b***'s too. E.G...

When you used I.E. you should really have used E.G.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Lol, sorry for the poor attempt at humor. But, if you'd like to look for yourself, you'll find that I've never authored a post of the nature you are describing.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Travis wants an Uber ride, from start to finish, kept as casual as possible. The closer to brainless the better.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> So I have you to thank for that


See, grammar police aren't all bad. You'd be wise to point out, though, that in my feeble attempt to humorously correct one's grammar I actually spelled grammar wrong. On a different note. This thread has convinced me to shut the app off for the day and get drunk, and I'd sincerely like to thank you for that.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Travis says he's obligated not to tip anything, not even the tip for his wife.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> Travis says he's obligated not to tip anything, not even the tip for his wife.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This is why Uber discourages tipping.
> 
> The CEO Travis Kalanick says the tipping culture makes people feel awkward and uncomfortable. For example, if there is a tip jar at a coffee shop counter, it makes the customer uncomfortable when they don't want to tip.
> 
> ...


They had the CEO on a talk show the other night. He seemed flaky.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I love how Travis says he uses uber a lot, yeah I bet he only uses uber lux or select or black car. I doubt he ever uses his cheap uberX, I doubt he has ever had to climb into a 2007 Toyota Corolla.
> 
> Like if Travis lands in a city that only has uberX and uber XL, he will choose XL or probably hire some private black car service.
> 
> Travis should be required to use uberX exclusively.


I hated him tell Colbert "I drive Uber too, I give all 5 star rides. All 5 stars"

He looks like a scheister and has dead eyes.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> This is why Uber discourages tipping.
> 
> The CEO Travis Kalanick says the tipping culture makes people feel awkward and uncomfortable. For example, if there is a tip jar at a coffee shop counter, it makes the customer uncomfortable when they don't want to tip.
> 
> Here is where Travis is wrong.... only cheap bastards feel uncomfortable. Normal people don't feel awkward and uncomfortable by our tipping culture, because normal people tip.


I disagree with him on having an OPTIONAL tip option in the app. That shouldn't make the customer uncomfortable since they could just leave it blank and the driver would not be there to see it when they do.

I guess getting into a complete stranger's unmarked car, even in the middle of the night, DOESN'T make people feel awkward and uncomfortable?

I've used Super Shuttle to go to and from the airport, and their site lets you add an optional tip when you book the ride. I usually leave that blank and give the driver cash at the end of the ride. If I was against tipping drivers, it wouldn't make me feel awkward at all to leave the tip field blank since it's just me and the computer.

I've noticed that with rides like an airport shuttle to a parking lot, where the ride itself is free, very few people tip the driver. I always do, unless something horrible happened. So even if Uber didn't discourage tipping, I think a lot of riders wouldn't tip anyway. I wonder what percentage of people tip their cab driver. That probably depends a lot on the fare- if it's $18, someone will pull out a twenty and say keep the change, but if it's a $20 fare, I'll bet fewer people tip.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I love how Travis says he uses uber a lot, yeah I bet he only uses uber lux or select or black car. I doubt he ever uses his cheap uberX, I doubt he has ever had to climb into a 2007 Toyota Corolla.


If he's smart, he uses it, just to check on things if nothing else, just like a restaurant owner should eat the food.

Even if he didn't use the service, I sure wouldn't expect him to say that in public.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I think the real reason the safety and security everyone knows public publicly that there's no cash people are less likely to be robbed for cash.

If the last customer I delivered chicken and waffles - didn't tip I would have made $3.50. Because the customer tipped I made $10.89.

Now add the $20 gas and for one delivery I made almost $31. The only delivery I have but there's two hours left I may get another one. Today may turn out to be 7 bucks an hour, but I didn't miss any of my programs


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

there is only one reason Uber does not want pax to tip. They are not getting any of the tip. they rather raise safe rider fee and keep all of it. why doesn't Uber charge a $1.00 fee for each rider. They will keep the rates low, no tips and keep raising the safe rider fee that we get nothing of.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

think about it. if you were to earn an extra 20-30%per trip....would you devote as much of your time to uber? would you give them (via your time and energy) the coverage they so desperately need? would the dairy farmer yield as much milk from unproductive cows?


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

All this complaining won't budge The Reich, we must charge head on and throw tips ( they prefer Benjis ) at SF headquarter. 

I got 2 of those "Ahh, I love Uber for being cashless" today, and let's just sat those 4.7 & 8 isn't going to be like that the next ping around.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

The number one reason for a tip option is because the corporate business travelers would get reimbursed for tipping a Uber fare in the app. They do not get reimbursed if they tip in cash. The corporate business travelers want to tip. They are used to tipping. There is even a budget for tipping.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> think about it. if you were to earn an extra 20-30%per trip....would you devote as much of your time to uber? would you give them (via your time and energy) the coverage they so desperately need? would the dairy farmer yield as much milk from unproductive cows?


I see what your saying. You're idea is that Uber doesn't want tipping because they want you to be poor and desperate so you'll get out there and complete some rides.

Lol maybe. But I think it has to do with Travis thinks drivers are created from unicorn and pixie dust... We're not real.. We're just that thing that shows up when someone taps a couple buttons

To him our purpose in life is to move his customers around in our downtime . we don't have bills and expenses were just Uber donkeys moving cargo

OK OK I know.. Far fetched but that's the impression that I get


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

ray cash said:


> Amen to tipping... It is true only cheap asses feel bad about tipping.. I wonder if the cheap ass tips people like eating out or valet parking? there are so many things to tip for it is a part of our culture in the US. Travis Kalanick is so wrong about tipping, maybe he is a cheap ass and does not tip. The only thing the is wrong with Uber in general is the tipping. I don't care if the app. has a way to tip, but Uber should be all for tipping. Uber should make it clear that riders should tip the driver if the got good service...


 This is part of I WILL CONTROL YOU--and you supply the product and I just take--UBER is a good deal for UBER. They are taking advantage of many people out of work.


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

I have only done this one night, so perhaps my feelings will change as I really don't have a clue what I am doing just yet but I didn't mind the lack of tips on most of my rides. Half of those were college students and I get that they need the discount provider. What pissed me off was the two non-tipper rides which were 6 block rides from a swanky event to mansion homes. Those people are just taking advantage, they have the money and they know it isn't worth a driver's time to make those rides. Those two rides were the only ones where I expected something extra. I will say, the two trips that tipped really made my night though as it added over 30% to my take home that night. Had I not gotten those tips, I wouldn't be nearly as interested in getting back on the app when I return home.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Make your own tip 101, by Optimus Uber...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/making-your-own-tip-101.34263/


POST # 2/ATL2SD: Why can't NUberers
U T I L I Z E
the Search Function, like YOU have Well-
Mastered.........SearchFunctionJedi ?

Or are YOU an Acolyte of @OU ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> It's a control thing for Travis as he thinks he knows all good for everyone.
> 
> That's OK, I have started my own control and have started to seriously drive Lyft more...last night 6 rides, 3 hours $100 in my pocket with 15 in tips. Had a pax ping me simultaneously with LYFT & UBER (and I ended up accepting both as I went to hit NAV as the Uber request came in) so I called her and she said she was cancelling Uber.
> 
> I turned off Uber for rest of the night and cleared a cool $100


POST # 3/XUberMike: A L R I G H T !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


>


POST # 9/ReviTULize: Jared the Pederast?


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

colio said:


> I have only done this one night, so perhaps my feelings will change as I really don't have a clue what I am doing just yet but I didn't mind the lack of tips on most of my rides. Half of those were college students and I get that they need the discount provider. What pissed me off was the two non-tipper rides which were 6 block rides from a swanky event to mansion homes. Those people are just taking advantage, they have the money and they know it isn't worth a driver's time to make those rides. Those two rides were the only ones where I expected something extra. I will say, the two trips that tipped really made my night though as it added over 30% to my take home that night. Had I not gotten those tips, I wouldn't be nearly as interested in getting back on the app when I return home.


-----
Your going to learn--and there is no answers, but I shouldn't say anything---but they keep giving you sweet statements till you don't meet their quality requirements what ever they are.


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

I got told tip signs result in lower ratings. Trying an experiment. Removed the tip signs and not said a thing. My extensive research proves new riders most certainly will tip, people in service industries will tip, nice drunk people especially females will tip. Lyft riders will tip ($19 tips on $145 fares one night) . The average long term UBER WILL NOT TIP. Even if extra services are provided. 

UBER wants cashless transactions. Putting tipping in the application will cost them $$$$ and that is the biggest reason. Even if they are at the lowest per transaction rate they still have to pay on the gross $ amount. Add the additional accounting cause they can't take their % on the tips. This makes more sense to me. 

Add the no tip sales / marketing push no wonder riders are surprised when they find out the truth. 

Ratings have not gone up. 

Decision pending -should I put the signs up and make more $$$$ or bow down to the UBER GOD. Option 2 - Lyft my income with nicer people


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Ha ha! As a moderator I have read so MANY of the same threads you mentioned above. Perhaps we should have a thread drivers could post in called Repetative. Move all those mentioned above there.


Rehash Thursday!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lamacus Lewis said:


> I just don't understand they have been adding all these new features to the app but they cant add a tipping section what's the big deal. If you drivers get paid a little more we'll be a little less *****y. It's sad that I can go a week without a tip yet I keep hearing customers say "this was the greatest uber ride ever 5 stars. Your awesome 5 stars." Or uber saying that I'm in the top ten percent of drivers here's a virtual trophy that paxs can see and not give two shit about. There ****in competitor even has a tipping section WTF! Then on the Facebook page you can't even mention lyft or tipping or the won't post your comment what's the big ****in deal jus add it.


The logic behind no tips is for drivers to treat everyone the same.

One thing you are going to realize, is that if you work for tips, certain groups in our society, as a whole, do not tip, or tip rarely, and if you depend on tips for a good part of your income, you will naturally avoid areas with high concentrations of those populations.

I know this for a fact having driven a taxi for years. The populations ( and there is more than one ) in question would always claim "discrimination", but the elephant in the room was that taxis were just voting with their pocketbooks.

I therefore support the no tipping policy, it is one of the big reasons taxis are losing a lot of their business to Uber.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Ha ha! As a moderator I have read so MANY of the same threads you mentioned above. Perhaps we should have a thread drivers could post in called Repetative. Move all those mentioned above there.


We seriously need a sub-forum for new driver's. Tips & ratings are brought up every other day around here. They need a place where they can go beat a dead horse & re-invent the wheel as much as they please.


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

Tipping doesn't strike me as a large part of why taxis are losing their business. I tip and I use uber because it is quicker, cleaner, cheaper and the drivers are nicer. I reckon those are the main reasons taxi services are losing their business. I tip either way cab or uber because I can afford it and I am not a stingy d-bag.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> The logic behind no tips is for drivers to treat everyone the same.
> 
> One thing you are going to realize, is that if you work for tips, certain groups in our society, as a whole, do not tip, or tip rarely, and if you depend on tips for a good part of your income, you will naturally avoid areas with high concentrations of those populations.
> 
> ...


 ----
I drove a total of 20 years a Taxi in my life time and that is HOGWASH about tips. I never heard of a driver taking it out on a customer not giving a tip--You must be attached to UBER--cause that is up to the customer. I never refused a call in any area and in NY we had some doozies. Never been robbed WHY? cause then the dispatcher won't send a cab there, and they know it. I am so glad I don't drive for UBER anymore. Yes this is a technology taking advantage of the unemployment situation. It just takes time for the local Gov't to get tired of the lost income. Just remember to have that Social Security ready at the end of the year, and have $1000 deductible ready if you get into an accident. Other then that, I hope you make money, too much risk for me. I like a phone number I can call and meet face to face with my so called partner.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I therefore support the no tipping policy, it is one of the big reasons taxis are losing a lot of their business to Uber.


What makes you think Uber drivers want them any more than you do?

These same groups of people also have bad rider attitudes, aren't toes to the curb, give lower ratings, ask drivers to break the law, etc.

It's not about the tips when you don't expect to see tips from anyone anymore.


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> We seriously need a sub-forum for new driver's. Tips & ratings are brought up every other day around here. They need a place where they can go beat a dead horse & re-invent the wheel as much as they please.


I take ubers and tip my drivers cash if they are good. Its not expected, but its a nice gesture. If Uber had a Tipping feature I would use it at times. The other day I took an Uber to Safeway, I asked the driver if he could wait 5 mins then drive me back. When he dropped me off I gave him $10, he helped me out. (i'm not rich)


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> We seriously need a sub-forum for new driver's. Tips & ratings are brought up every other day around here. They need a place where they can go beat a dead horse & re-invent the wheel as much as they please.


Well forgive the heck out of me for expressing a personal opinion on a chat board dedicated to serving UBER drivers and such. I may be new to this forum but not to life so chalk it up to oldhimers or something like that.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I love how Travis says he uses uber a lot, yeah I bet he only uses uber lux or select or black car. I doubt he ever uses his cheap uberX, I doubt he has ever had to climb into a 2007 Toyota Corolla.
> 
> Like if Travis lands in a city that only has uberX and uber XL, he will choose XL or probably hire some private black car service.
> 
> Travis should be required to use uberX exclusively.


Who, exactly, should give Travis an app, that only allows UberX? No one can solve your problems but you. Life does come with warnings and disclosures, but who is to blame when they are ignored or avoided? I think the one that is doing the ignoring and avoiding of life's warnings and disclosures. What someone believes affects what they do. What someone does affects what they get. So the social engineers are wrong. It does matter what a person believes. Who exactly, should make Travis only use UberX?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I therefore support the no tipping policy, it is one of the big reasons taxis are losing a lot of their business to Uber.


Well I beg to differ and I'm glad LYFT and it's PAX don't think like you 

Pretty happy 2 clients thought I was worth better than a 30% tip yesterday.

Lyft on!


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

I really need to send my updated insurance card to Lyft.


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

Listen up every driver needs to get a square... you plug it into your phone and works great for tipping... it goes into your checking account and square only takes a little of the total for the service.... Go online and order one it is then mailed to you or buy one for $10.00 and you get the $10.00 back when you use it the first time.


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

UberMike So you don't take tips ...i think thats crazy no matter how you look at it you make more money when you take the tip from a rider.. why would you not want to make more...some people like to tip with cash and if the app had a way to tip more people would tip the driver...


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

my bad Oscar Levant does not take tips ....


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

The reason is _very_ simple; short-sighted, unmitigated corporate greed. Don't expect it to change.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

uber tell them tip is included


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uber tells them, the fare is designed to fully compensate the 3rd party provider, so there is no need to tip. If the 3rd party provider is not satisfied with the compensation they are free to do something else with their vehicle and their time. The pax assumes the driver is happy with the pay or they would not be driving.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Make your own tip 101, by Optimus Uber...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/making-your-own-tip-101.34263/


POST#2/ATL2SD: [email protected]#[F]Uber
have you on a
Click-Thru Referral Program...or what!?

Bison: Chortling @Wily Optimist #[F]Uber
☆☆☆..Props for Appropriate Mentoring!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> It's a control thing for Travis as he thinks he knows all good for everyone.
> 
> That's OK, I have started my own control and have started to seriously drive Lyft more...last night 6 rides, 3 hours $100 in my pocket with 15 in tips. Had a pax ping me simultaneously with LYFT & UBER (and I ended up accepting both as I went to hit NAV as the Uber request came in) so I called her and she said she was cancelling Uber.
> 
> I turned off Uber for rest of the night and cleared a cool $100


POST # 3/XUberMike: Sing it Brother!
Just moments...literally
moments ago advised NUberer in Seattle
Ravenock to consider "The Dark Side-
Lite" as I understand it to be Especially
Strong up in that there nyah. Too bad
that LookyLou, a Former
Notable, has faded from sight.

Bison: Lighting candles on 1st Fridays.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lamacus Lewis said:


> I just don't understand they have been adding all these new features to the app but they cant add a tipping section what's the big deal. If you drivers get paid a little more we'll be a little less *****y. It's sad that I can go a week without a tip yet I keep hearing customers say "this was the greatest uber ride ever 5 stars. Your awesome 5 stars." Or uber saying that I'm in the top ten percent of drivers here's a virtual trophy that paxs can see and not give two shit about. There ****in competitor even has a tipping section WTF! Then on the Facebook page you can't even mention lyft or tipping or the won't post your comment what's the big ****in deal jus add it.


POST # 1/Lamacus Lewis: Because of
your More Recent
Affiliation with UPNF, you MAY NOT HAVE
explored the Valuable Archives therein!

Verily, I say unto YOU...and the NUberers
among Ye that back in the Old Testament
Days....2012...#[F]Uber ALLOWED FOR TIP-
PING...IN THE APP! It's all true...and so sad.

Back when Dinosaurs roamed the Dakotas
...2010--2012... the Drivership enjoyed
getting Tips...AND $2.50/mile...then the
News got out. Avaricious T-Bonehead
the Wunderkind was SCARFING 20% of
the FARE...PLUS...TIP$! A lawsuit was
filed. #[F]Uber LOST...and in Retribution
the Infamous "Tips are Included" began.

Sad, but True. Travis: Bad, but true.

Mentoring Bison: Keeping. It. 100%. Real.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> View attachment 18727


POST # 25/ATL2SD: I KNOW! Some scary
"CHOPPERS" there!


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Travis does not like a "Driver" tip bar but he sure is fond of his guaranteed "Service Fee" bar hid under the ruse of a "Safe Rider Fee," as it's nothing more than a guaranteed tip for Screwber only.

Find Screwber, don't call it at tip bar, call it a "Driver Retention Fee" bar or you can just use "DRF" for short. If you think Uber should retain your driver please feel free to leave a "DRF" and let us and your driver know that you really liked their service.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

dpv said:


> They had the CEO on a talk show the other night. He seemed flaky.


POST # 26/dpv: HELLO ? That was on
Stephen Colbert's
"Late Show" on CBS.......TWO Months ago.

Bison: Tempus Fugit......and then some!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

wilskro said:


> This is part of I WILL CONTROL YOU--and you supply the product and I just take--UBER is a good deal for UBER. They are taking advantage of many people out of work.


POST # 36/@wikskro: THIS...the Power &
Control Freak-ine$$
of #[F]Uber, is why I get up and INSIST
that UPNFers read..READ..George Orwell's
Dystopian Novel, "1984".

Both Sydney Uber and I are of Like
Minds on this. Sociopath Travis is
living out a Real Life Fantasy as the
Novel's Evil Electronic Overlord:
"Big Brother". His IT Minions are the
Feared "Thought Police". Haven't you
seen, where Expose Articles reveal that,
in "Permissions", with the Swipe of YOUR
hand, you waive ALL RIGHTS TO YOUR
PHONE'S data/OpSystem/Microphone &
Camera Access....even when the Device
is Powered OFF! In many of these Jour-
nalistic Efforts...the authors will refer to
the Process...and ALL the Resulting Data
Mining....as "Orwellian".

YOU...YOU tithe Emperor @$$hat THOU$-
ANDS$ yearly. Isn't it time to Understand
what makes the #Billionaire Pickpocket
tick ?

Mentoring Bison: Keeping. It. 100%. Real!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Rehash Thursday!


POST # 43/Sacto Burbs: WHERE is that
secretadmirer
when his "Namesake" Invention needs
the OOMPH to get rolling. I hear that
he moved to a Warmer Climate ?

Perhaps he will ReJoin as @Rehashinator
and make "Well-Known" for a 3rd time!
ocbob2...are you listening?

Bison Chortling!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

wilskro said:


> ----
> I drove a total of 20 years a Taxi in my life time and that is HOGWASH about tips. I never heard of a driver taking it out on a customer not giving a tip--You must be attached to UBER--cause that is up to the customer. I never refused a call in any area and in NY we had some doozies. Never been robbed WHY? cause then the dispatcher won't send a cab there, and they know it. I am so glad I don't drive for UBER anymore. Yes this is a technology taking advantage of the unemployment situation. It just takes time for the local Gov't to get tired of the lost income. Just remember to have that Social Security ready at the end of the year, and have $1000 deductible ready if you get into an accident. Other then that, I hope you make money, too much risk for me. I like a phone number I can call and meet face to face with my so called partner.


POST # 47/wilskro: GREAT! Can Bison
"Ride Shotgun"?
I love San Francisco! I hate The Kakanicky.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Travis does not like a "Driver" tip bar but he sure is fond of his guaranteed "Service Fee" bar hid under the ruse of a "Safe Rider Fee," as it's nothing more than a guaranteed tip for Screwber only.
> 
> Find Screwber, don't call it at tip bar, call it a "Driver Retention Fee" bar or you can just use "DRF" for short. If you think Uber should retain your driver please feel free to leave a "DRF" and let us and your driver know that you really liked their service.


YES! The SRF is TRAVIS's TIP! Every driver needs to tell their riders about "The Billionaires Tip".


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

volksie said:


> YES! The SRF is TRAVIS's TIP! Every driver needs to tell their riders about "The Billionaires Tip".


The tip that all "partners" must agree to pay Uber. This "billionaire SRF tip" is actually paid to the driver (as income) who then MUST PAY it to Screwber.


----------



## Watervole (Nov 27, 2015)

I completely agree.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

IndianJew said:


> Picked up some wanna-be-corporate cheapskates yesterday. Got a ping at the Secaucus Train Station, I arrive and 4 monsters hopped into my Jetta. Two tall bulky afro dudes and two fat pig ladys, and I mean big. They spent the night in manhattan then requested a ride to the Hilton. My cut was 7 bucks, those jerkoffs couldn't even throw an extra dollar for cutting my suspension's life in half.
> 
> I was stupid for letting them in, anyways.


So you made this screen name just to post this...OK you can now go back to your original screen name and thanks for playing "Figure out what's my original screen name."


----------



## openmikedj (Nov 28, 2015)

people are going to tip you if they want to. I see people say its in the app but i never seen that from uber. I tell them uber says no and that seems to trigger their good sense of "they cant tell me what to do" and they hand over a tip. I just tell then thank you for your generousity and pocket the dough. not sure it is worth a lot of conversation.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

It's strange ive had no tips too. I only had 3 tips ftom pax 1) gave me $20 for waiting extra 12mins 2) one older man gave me $10 for helping him out the car due to bad injury 3) and a girl gave me $7 for making an extra stop at a place she saw on the way for a smoothie. Other than that i have driven ppl like 32miles no tip, and then drive myself all the way back to my zone area cus no pickups there. I think the tip thing should be optional no obligation to tip but offer the rider at the end of the drive if they wish to tip on their card. I just hate how ppl also expect a tip more than the money for their service. Don't expect anything just do the work it might come naturally.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice!!!



XUberMike said:


> Well I beg to differ and I'm glad LYFT and it's PAX don't think like you
> 
> Pretty happy 2 clients thought I was worth better than a 30% tip yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

dirtnaprightnow said:


> Well forgive the heck out of me for expressing a personal opinion on a chat board dedicated to serving UBER drivers and such. I may be new to this forum but not to life so chalk it up to oldhimers or something like that.




Go here:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/use-the-search-function-in-this-forum.47130/

Drive for Lyft as well as Uber. Lyft has an in app tip option & people use it if you give quality rides.

Thank me, later....


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST#2/ATL2SD: [email protected]#[F]Uber
> have you on a
> Click-Thru Referral Program...or what!?
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Lol! No, I'm merely a disciple spreading the good word across the land!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Hahaha! Lol! No, I'm merely a disciple spreading the good word across the land!


POST # 77/ATL2SD: So...if I understand
correctly....
"The Right Reverend David Chappelle, AME"

Bison: Calls'em like he sees'em. If he
○●○●○ DON'T see'em...he makes it up!


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Breaking news: Uber has updated the partner app that now include tips.

Dear Uber Partner,
We are now 100% autonomous, thanks for the journey from all of us.
Uber Off.
Sincerely yours, 
Hitler.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Lamacus Lewis said:


> I just don't understand they have been adding all these new features to the app but they cant add a tipping section what's the big deal. If you drivers get paid a little more we'll be a little less *****y. It's sad that I can go a week without a tip yet I keep hearing customers say "this was the greatest uber ride ever 5 stars. Your awesome 5 stars." Or uber saying that I'm in the top ten percent of drivers here's a virtual trophy that paxs can see and not give two shit about. There ****in competitor even has a tipping section WTF! Then on the Facebook page you can't even mention lyft or tipping or the won't post your comment what's the big ****in deal jus add it.


Uber tells the pax tipping is included in the fair. Thats probably why you won't be seeing a tipping option sadly.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

The sad part is many 3-4 star non-tippers and a tip option/button would eliminate this and a 4-star PAX would be a 4-star pax not a non-tipping 5-star.

It's better for the driver AND better for the PAX because I don't pick up 4.6 or lower PAX but I'm sure some of them are just non tippers, regardless I won't risk it.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Lamacus Lewis said:


> I just don't understand they have been adding all these new features to the app but they cant add a tipping section what's the big deal. If you drivers get paid a little more we'll be a little less *****y. It's sad that I can go a week without a tip yet I keep hearing customers say "this was the greatest uber ride ever 5 stars. Your awesome 5 stars." Or uber saying that I'm in the top ten percent of drivers here's a virtual trophy that paxs can see and not give two shit about. There ****in competitor even has a tipping section WTF! Then on the Facebook page you can't even mention lyft or tipping or the won't post your comment what's the big ****in deal jus add it.


I've been driving since 10/2013. Uber has always been anti tipping. Drivers didn't care about tips until rates got slashed. Work for Lyft if you don't like it. I do.


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

i had a rider who said she was told by more than one driver that the tip is included in the fare or that you can add a tip through the app. either way it is not true ... no way to tip through the app. I tell the rider to tip me in cash...


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

People who brags about how successful they are and how much they make is an AUTOMATIC $0 tip!!! Correct me if I'm wrong but so far 100% of them just want to piss all over somebody who makes minimum wage after expenses. So from now on I will rate them 1*, will it matter? Maybe not, but it's better that way than dropping them off at a street corner...


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

The classic LYFT PAX line:

"Thanks soon much for waiting, I'm going to leave you a BIG tip.

So far in my limited LYFT history the 2 times it was said...ZERO tip.

That line from now on in my book is 
1-star. It's a flat out lie, so much so I wish I could give 0 to minus 5-stars.

Don't piss in my ear and say it's raining.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

Uber says drivers should decline tips but thats bs i would never turn down a tip


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Lamacus Lewis said:


> I just don't understand they have been adding all these new features to the app but they cant add a tipping section what's the big deal. If you drivers get paid a little more we'll be a little less *****y. It's sad that I can go a week without a tip yet I keep hearing customers say "this was the greatest uber ride ever 5 stars. Your awesome 5 stars." Or uber saying that I'm in the top ten percent of drivers here's a virtual trophy that paxs can see and not give two shit about. There ****in competitor even has a tipping section WTF! Then on the Facebook page you can't even mention lyft or tipping or the won't post your comment what's the big ****in deal jus add it.


He want to keep everybody poor that way you continue to give rides


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

But you should not think about tips.These cheap ass per mile rates is what you should think about


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Chillax said:


> Uber says drivers should decline tips but thats bs i would never turn down a tip


Yes handing out water handing out mints give them gum give him phone chargers give them handy wipes but refuse tips...fat chance of that happening


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

Well the truth is if you get a $5.00 tip it makes up for what Uber takes out of thr fare.. I think Uber takes to much out of each fare but i know they need to take some of the money so they can make money, I don't mind but like i said they take to much... the rates need to go back up to $1.80 per mile Uber lowered the rate to $1.15 per mile..


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Who knows what the reason is for Uber to not have a tipping option. We should all send Uber a feature request to add tipping option in the app as often as we'd like. I'm going to also mention to them that instead of spending tons of money recruiting new drivers, the tipping option will keep most of us from driving for LYFT either part or fulltime. It's free recruiting costs. They probably know this, but are too hard headed about the new culture they are trying to create. But we can keep on requesting. They did add the Destination Set feature which is better than the one on LYFT, which surprised me.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> The classic LYFT PAX line:
> 
> "Thanks soon much for waiting, I'm going to leave you a BIG tip.
> 
> ...


Last night nobody said they will tip, and this is what I got:









A little less talk, a little more action please ...


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> The classic LYFT PAX line:
> 
> "Thanks soon much for waiting, I'm going to leave you a BIG tip.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha...

"Yo, ATL2SD, best Lyft driver ever! Imma take care of you, dawg!"

Next day I check my earnings. Nope, didn't take care of me. Not even a $1. Lmao.

All complaints aside, I still get decent tips doing Lyft rides but no need to lead me on.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Drunk people be like: " best Lyft ride ever! We going to take care of you, don't you worry! "

Next day summary be like: no tip and a decrease in rating.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

I had to get a ride today. I took Lyft specifically so I could tip the driver without using up my reserve of small bills (for pizza delivery). Well, that and to keep Big Daddy Travis from getting any revenue out of it.


----------

